
Beyond crisis: four ways public relations can reinvent itself - ioanarebeca
http://www.forbes.com/sites/berlinschoolofcreativeleadership/2016/04/29/beyond-crisis-four-ways-public-relations-can-reinvent-itself/#ace31fd3e714
======
ioanarebeca
Just to clarify: I changed the title because I thought there was much more to
this story than what the author or publication chose as a title. IMHO It's an
interesting analysis of how lean & design thinking can be applied to efficient
content & communication. I think it goes beyond a niche discussion between
public relations professionals.

And from our experience with our startup, it's what a startup should look for
when creating content or looking for efficient marketing solutions (whether
in-house or outsourcing it).

~~~
ioanarebeca
Title edited back to show Forbe's title. But I think that it should have been
more about how lean and design thinking can be applied to content and
marketing.

